# Replacing Front Cup Holder



## libby5479 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a friend that just bought an 1999 Audi A6 but the cup holder in between the two front seats doesn't work. I thought it would be a good Christmas present for her if I could find another one. Anyone know where to starting looking for one and if it would be too hard for her to replace? Thanks!


----------

